

Mobeegal - mobile search. redefined. for Android G1 from Google ADC Winners. - intellibitz
http://mobeegal.in
Mobeegal v1.0.1 released for G1. We have also submitted Mobeegal for YC 2009 program. Mobeegal lets G1 mobile users to search on a wide variety of topics like Dating, Travel, Local products etc., to find relevant information quickly and easily.<p>G1 users pls download and let us know the feedback. Thanks.
======
intellibitz
Mobeegal v1.0.1 released for G1. We have also submitted Mobeegal for YC 2009
program. Mobeegal lets G1 mobile users to search on a wide variety of topics
like Dating, Travel, Local products etc., to find relevant information quickly
and easily.

G1 users pls download and let us know the feedback. Thanks.

